# Mason jars



## Redneckracing87 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone one know where to find 1/24 or 1/25 scale pint and quart size mason jars? I need them for a few builds I'm working on right now


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

Redneckracing87 said:


> Does anyone one know where to find 1/24 or 1/25 scale pint and quart size mason jars? I need them for a few builds I'm working on right now


Sorry, this is the best I could find for mason jars. 
Mason Jars 3 PK Dollhouse Miniature FR40002 Plastic 1 12 Scale | eBay


----------



## Redneckracing87 (Jun 17, 2016)

I seen those the other night, thanks though. Looks like I'll have to make them. I'm surprised that no one makes them


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

*j*


Redneckracing87 said:


> Does anyone one know where to find 1/24 or 1/25 scale pint and quart size mason jars? I need them for a few builds I'm working on right now


Check at Hobby Lobby in the doll house section,they have a lot of miniature stuff like that.


----------

